
Christ versus the Crowd: My Interview with Jordan B. Peterson - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/christ-versus-the-crowd-my-interview-with-jordan-b-peterson/
======
nercht12
For those unaware: Peterson takes you on a scientific journey through the the
Bible from the lens of a psychologist. It's always very insightful, even if
not always agreeable, but you don't have to take my word for it. See for
yourself: (his channel)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL_f53ZEJxp8TtlOkHwMV9Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL_f53ZEJxp8TtlOkHwMV9Q)

